# fastest time a nonturbo-nos 240sx can run



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

whats the fastest 1/4 mile time a 240sx with no turbo and no nos can run? The 240sx can have pretty much every other upgrade(catback cai etc). NO engine swaps! I searched for this and didnt come up with anything so if i missed a topic that covered this already just link me to it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's a question nobody can answer without actually having a built up na ka24(d)e.

it would also depend on which chassis 240sx you are talking bout and which engine. either ka24e or ka24de. i think it would still be pretty slow anyway and it would be just pointless.. why would you dump that much money into a ka?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I dunno, its about the same price as a sr20 swap (price, not potential, don't get it twisted,) plus you get the sleeper look. Plus, with a stroker kit, 13's are knocking on your door.

http://www.racetep.com/240sxna.html

BTW, these guys are a couple of blocks from my house. They're not 240sx specialists, just really good engine builders. Still, a lot of KA guys send their engine there to be built.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

this might be sacreligous but im considering getting a honda del sol vtec. People why should i get a 240sx and not this?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u can swap in all kinds of engines with the 240sx, FR, delsol is slow. del sol is FF, del sol is gay. del sol is a 2 seater, 240 is a 2 seater with room in the back for midjets


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

the del sol IS a gay car as far as looks, but for just going fast and all motor you cant beat a light ass honda. Honda's are all motor kings. Take it a step further and get a CRX SI. Light as hell AND a decent motor with a myriad of parts for it

a Del Sol vs a 240 with NO swaps. I have to go with the honda. Too many more parts available for it. Too much to choose from NOT to go with the Honda. I am looking to get out fo 240's and turbos in general. I want all motor RELIABLE car. A turbo is just another part that will break....like mine...LOL


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *why would you dump that much money into a ka? *


because KA is KING!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *because KA is KING!!! *


only when it has forced induction added to it imo


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the n/a KA will fuxor up a n/a SR, or CA  
build it for turbo, then get a turbo kit, toal domination


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

and how exactly do i build it up for turbo mr.drift?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

> how do i build it up for turbo


and the flaming begins!!! drift, you want first dibs??


----------



## Gridlock (Jul 17, 2003)

Basic build for a turbo includes new pistons, new cam and depending on the engine-an engine management system. You'll also need some headers and exhaust for the turbo. The stock computer may be able to adapt to the turbo, I'm not sure on the specifics of the nissan computer.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *and the flaming begins!!! drift, you want first dibs?? *


after you my friend


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why thank you drift 

rathi - if you dont know what you need to build for a turbo, then you dont deserve a turbo at all. hell, you dont even deserve a 240. you could have searched and found this, but you would rather have asked a stupid question like that. and honestly, i hope you do get a turbo, and i hope you blow your shit up. for asking that question and thinking you deserve to have a turbo car, you deserve to get your shit blown up.

your turn drift


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

haha, tag team back again...



but seriously, i've seen almotor KA powered 240s in the 9s.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh hum, Rathi134

ur name says sorta newbie, well i don't think ur a sorta newbie i think you are a newbie, first off asking that question you should be labeled as stupid and gay i don't get why u don't kno how to build an engine for turbo...

do u kno wut a turbo is? or was that the question you were gonna ask for ur next post...this is pointless

maybe jeong will help out


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

ok sorry i worded the question wrong above i edited and fixed it. i dont like people running their mouths. i was replying to drifts msg of building it up for turbo. i just assumed you needed to buy a turbo kit ...i had no clue if more stuff then that was required or not. geez people i refused to get ragged on unless you know me in person and you can say it to my face. if you want to(you must live in dallas area) we can meet and we can have a chit chat in person. if you cant do that then dont say anything.

p.s people you dont need to answer the turbo question if you dont want to..im not looking to get a turbo anytime soon....i havent even found a 240sx that i want yet so you can just ignore it.


edit: ok i know very little about turbos.. i havent really gotten around to doing much research on them honestly. anyhow i shouldnt have any asked that question just ignore it, i will use the search button and ask questions on things i dont understand when that time rolls around, if ever.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm.. i don't feel the need to jump into this handicapped match.. i see that our friend rathi has learned his lesson 

rathi: drift/ser like to joke around.. (so do i ) but if you have any questions about turbos, we would be glad to help you out. so don't be afraid of posting even. (even tho you might get made fun of by drift he only does it because he needs to live up to his sig )


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *hmm.. i don't feel the need to jump into this handicapped match.. i see that our friend rathi has learned his lesson
> 
> rathi: drift/ser like to joke around.. (so do i ) but if you have any questions about turbos, we would be glad to help you out. so don't be afraid of posting even. (even tho you might get made fun of by drift he only does it because he needs to live up to his sig ) *


well said  

but anyways, i was just saying how the KA wasn;t built for turbo, so and since its usually a high mileage engine u would want to rebuild it and since ur rebuilding it anyways might as well build it for turbo. no hard feelings, we joke around a lot here, the people who can't take it usually lash out at people (most of the time me  ) but after awhile of taking it, we accept you and then u can help us make fun of people with us  

unless that Chris (BlueBOB) guy our moderator stops all the fun...  

jk chris


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahahahahahaha nice post drift. i totally agree with you. if you're going to turbo the ka, you will probably have to rebuild it.. why not take it a step further and build it up a little bit??


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wellim trying to find a 240sx with around 60-80k miles on it with manual...so far as proven to be searching for a needle in high stack if i manage to find a car with low miles it dang near alays is automatic or they want some obscene amount of money for it. Ill probably rebuild the motor so im willing to find one with a little higher mileage. anyhow im depressed because i cant find anyone who likes to talk about cars and upgrades around here. everyone seems to have the communist opinion of its a waste of money and time. bah some people just dont understand!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

high mileage isn't that bad the KA is strong!


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

heh ok what about thc chass? im still going to stay away from 110k ones i even if the ka is strong heh


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

moderation owns drift and ser!



if you rebuild the motor, it's like reviving it. Take any old motor, rebuild it and it's like new. it's a good way to understand the motor on a whole new level.


----------

